# Eyebrows are filling out!!! Woohoo!!



## SnoodMama (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi, I'm 7 weeks post-total thyroidectomy and I'm feeling pretty good. I went to the endo on Friday and will get my first set of blood tests back tomorrow. I've never been officially hypo but my TSH numbers have always been approaching 3 and the outer half of my eyebrows have been sparse for a while. Anyhow, today I looked in the mirror and I just realized that my eyebrows are filling out!!!! Isn't that cool??? Ok, well, you've got to celebrate the small things. It was a lot to go through to just thicken up my eyebrows a bit! Just kidding. It also feels pretty darned good not to be choking anymore!!!

I'll let you all know how my hormone levels come back tomorrow. I think they will be normal, but I do feel a little irritable and jittery so maybe they will be leaning towards slightly hyper. That's my prediction.

I also feel like I get out of breath really easily. I'm exercising again, but my stamina isn't what it used to be. Maybe that is just a result of having a major surgery. Oh, and I still have this tendonitis all over the right side of my body. Every tendon that has ever been irritatted... is irritated at the moment. Strange. The doctor is also looking at my calcium levels, kidney numbers, and some other things I can't remember what she said. They took loads of vials of blood. I hate waiting to get the results!!!!!!!!!!! I'll check in tomorrow afternoon and we'll see if my prediction is correct.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Woo - hoo! I love good news! :hugs:


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

hugs6

FANTASTIC news! I think celebrating the small stuff is very important!


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

I'll have my first official post-thyroidectomy labs on Thursday. I've been on 125 mg. Synthroid since surgery and I honestly believe I feel much the same as what you've shared. I'm also feeling oddly irritable and jittery. I'm wildly nervous - while driving this weekend a leaf blew down on my windshield and I felt utter panic for a few seconds. I am seriously on edge right now. I don't feel like I'm totally alert to everything but I'm functioning relatively well.

I'm not having any trouble at all with tendonitis BUT particularly toward the end of every day I feel breathless and my heart rate goes up slightly. Last night it was all I could do to slowly walk my little dog - then I went to bed at 8:00 P.M. feeling like I was totally exhausted but "twired" has re-entered the picture. At 2:00 this morning I still could not relax.

I feel so woefully impatient for this to all be resolved. I may be the only thyroid patient to lose their mind trying to fix their thyroid.

Oh, but...I do have more news. Good news and bad news, actually!

MY EYEBROWS ARE ALSO COMING BACK..._but they're white! _


----------



## thornvhu (Jul 3, 2011)

Yay for thicker eyebrows!!!!! Thats weird what you said about being short of breath. I find myself getting winded easy, it happened before surgery so I assumed it would go away hummmm?Good luck with the labs. Made appts. Myself for the 17th.


----------



## SnoodMama (Jan 11, 2011)

That's funny that you've got eyebrows coming back too. Aren't hormones strange? Mine aren't white, but there is one gray wild eyebrow hair. My wild hair.

I wonder what the shortness of breath thing is. I climb up one flight of stairs in my house and I'm totally out of breath and my legs go into that lactic acid feeling. I find if I just slowly putter around the house I stay less panicked and less winded. It is good for me to slow down.

I'm feeling strangely calm tonight though. So, maybe things are settling down. I totally can't drink caffeine anymore. I used to drink buckets of coffee, and now if I drank a cup of coffee I'd probably get arrested for picking a fight with someone. I'm not joking. So, I'm just trying to stay calm and mellow.

I'm back to playing in my tennis league and I have a match in the morning. I can play well, but I just don't know how I'd do if I had to go to 3 sets. I tire pretty easily, so I've got to kick butt in those first two sets!!!! Wish me luck!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Yay for eyebrows that are coming back! I am glad you are back to the tennis league. I am exercising too , and get winded easily but...one foot in front of the other, repeat....it feels good to move. Congrats!


----------



## CLRRN (Jun 22, 2011)

I'll get my first post TT labs next week and looking forward to seeing the results. Glad everyone is doing well but I'm relieved to read that I'm experiencing many of the same symptoms (jittery, jump at a falling leaf-yes me too, short winded up/down stairs and occasional racing heart beat and a myriad of others-LOL) And to think I was I was worried no one would believe me and understanding how I was feeling. I will say that I'm still tired most of the day and I yawn A LOT.

I was a former coffee drinker but stopped after TT-who knows why. LOL

Ya for eyebrows and ya for all of you that are going to the gym and exercising...I'm not feeling it yet.LOL

Thanks for making me not feel alone


----------



## SnoodMama (Jan 11, 2011)

Doctor hasn't called back today with my results and given that it is 6:36 pm I think I need to stop staring at the phone and call it a day. I played tennis today and I felt out of breath and shaky and lactic acid build up in the first couple games. But I fought really really hard and it ended up going to 3 sets and lasted 3 hours but my partner and I won!!!!! I feel like I ran a marathon!!!!! I think I need to just lie down all tomorrow. I'm hobbling. But it is a success!!!! Let's hope we can all figure out what's up with this feeling of being winded and so unfit. Maybe it is hyperthyroidism or maybe it is just my body telling me it just had a big surgery and wants to rest a bit more. I didn't listen to it today!!!


----------



## thornvhu (Jul 3, 2011)

Nothing, worse than watching the phone hoping to hear some results. At least you were way active and won your match. Tom.is a new day


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

CLRRN said:


> Glad everyone is doing well but I'm relieved to read that I'm experiencing many of the same symptoms (jittery, jump at a falling leaf-yes me too, short winded up/down stairs and occasional racing heart beat and a myriad of others-LOL) And to think I was I was worried no one would believe me and understanding how I was feeling. I will say that I'm still tired most of the day and I yawn A LOT.


I've had a particularly jittery day today AND the worst headache I can remember. I feel O.K. but I don't honestly feel like myself and I'm back to my old problem about little things throwing me into a huge tizzy. Today I was trying to help Mother get seated in my Jeep Cherokee and she kept dropping things on the ground. Something she dropped rolled under the vehicle, something else kinda' rolled down the slight incline we were parked on, and it seemed like I got so nervous I thought I was going to have a heart attack. Then I ate something really sweet and all but got sick.

Feeling this way is the reason I was researching Synthroid last night. I wish I knew if this is the way Synthroid feels OR if my dosage is too high _or too low_??? If this is typical Synthroid, I'm a little worried - I'm trying to endure the weird way I feel most of the time until I get my labs this week and then see the doctor next week.

I'm O.K. - but I'm not me! My blood pressure is perfect but my heart rate is all over the place. I feel tired but can't relax. I feel like I want to get involved doing things then I can't concentrate. My muscles are beginning to bother me again, after seeming to do so much better. Everyone tells me I look like I feel good...but I just don't feel anywhere close to normal.

Does anyone know if a person honestly feels "normal" when they get the correct dosage of Synthroid or is this as good as it gets?


----------



## oceanmist (Apr 30, 2007)

Don't push yourself you're still a newbie after surgery.....

Sore muscles, weak muscles, jittery all that sounds like hubby before surgery...he was hyperthyroid. He is calming down....things are going back to normal...........THANK YOU LORD!

Its wonderful hearing how good everyone is doing after surgery..... All we have to do is stablize....

Ocean


----------



## Linty (Aug 25, 2011)

I hope i also get some of my eyebrows back.

IDC - i feel like you, i'am ok but not me. I'm tired most of the times, getting headaches every day (dont know - maybe from the heat) and battling to sleep. Getting the jittery at times. My meds is fine according to dr with my follow-up.

When do you girls do bloods, every mth or every 3mths or 6, just to check if levels are still fine??


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

SnoodMama said:


> Hi, I'm 7 weeks post-total thyroidectomy and I'm feeling pretty good. I went to the endo on Friday and will get my first set of blood tests back tomorrow. I've never been officially hypo but my TSH numbers have always been approaching 3 and the outer half of my eyebrows have been sparse for a while. Anyhow, today I looked in the mirror and I just realized that my eyebrows are filling out!!!! Isn't that cool??? Ok, well, you've got to celebrate the small things. It was a lot to go through to just thicken up my eyebrows a bit! Just kidding. It also feels pretty darned good not to be choking anymore!!!
> 
> I'll let you all know how my hormone levels come back tomorrow. I think they will be normal, but I do feel a little irritable and jittery so maybe they will be leaning towards slightly hyper. That's my prediction.
> 
> I also feel like I get out of breath really easily. I'm exercising again, but my stamina isn't what it used to be. Maybe that is just a result of having a major surgery. Oh, and I still have this tendonitis all over the right side of my body. Every tendon that has ever been irritatted... is irritated at the moment. Strange. The doctor is also looking at my calcium levels, kidney numbers, and some other things I can't remember what she said. They took loads of vials of blood. I hate waiting to get the results!!!!!!!!!!! I'll check in tomorrow afternoon and we'll see if my prediction is correct.


I am so glad about your eyebrows!! Whoooooooooooohoo! Mine are awful; they never grew back in.

You go, girl!! Glad you are exercising. Go easy on yourself though as you have been through a lot and it takes time for your stamina to come back. Although contrary to what others think, exercising helps build up the stamina. Make that body go to work for you!


----------



## SnoodMama (Jan 11, 2011)

I got my blood results back and everything is normal. TSH = 2.6, calcium, PTH 24, all normal. I will get the details in the mail. I don't have ranges. So, she recommended no changes and a follow-up in 6 months unless I feel worse before then. And I totally blanked out and forgot to ask about T3 and T4. LOL. Amazing how my mind goes completely blank!!!! I received her phone call at an awkward time though when I was in the middle of something else. Anyway, I'll get the details in the mail and can slowly peruse them at my leisure.

I really did over-do it with the 3 hour tennis match. My knee doesn't feel so good and is catching. Why, oh, why did the match have to go to 3 sets???? That was the last thing I needed. I took my chances though. Today I'm just sitting around and resting.

And I drank coffee today. I needed it after my marathon match yesterday. Not too jittery.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Sounds like you are doing ok! All these lab results coming back, I am anxious to get mine, hopefully Friday, Friday, I won't sing the rest!


----------



## SweetGirl44 (Sep 26, 2011)

Glad to hear the good news!! My eyebrows are coming back too, but so is that pesky hair on my chinny chin chin! :scared0011: ugh.


----------



## katbid23 (Oct 20, 2010)

I wish I would have lost some of my eyebrows. I let mine go while feeling so aweful and they looked like two catapillers mating.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

katbid23 said:


> I wish I would have lost some of my eyebrows. I let mine go while feeling so aweful and they looked like two catapillers mating.


LOLOLOL! :tongue0013:


----------



## SnoodMama (Jan 11, 2011)

katbid23 said:


> I wish I would have lost some of my eyebrows. I let mine go while feeling so aweful and they looked like two catapillers mating.


That must be quite a sight! Time for some tweezers!!!! Or a decrease in Synthroid??? LOL. :tongue0013:


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

katbid23 said:


> I wish I would have lost some of my eyebrows. I let mine go while feeling so aweful and they looked like two catapillers mating.


Are you related to my husband? He really has to work hard to keep his eyebrows in check!


----------

